# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits >  Easy DK starting quests

## Strath2121

- Death's Challenge:
In the dk starting zone you get the somewhat slow quest "death's challenge" to win 5 duels against npcs or other players.
Just duel a friend, and /yield when it starts.
Repeat x 5 gg

-The Gift That Keeps On Giving
After you turn in the arrows and kill the crusaders and get your mount you head to the mines to get 5 of the ghouls. You can skip this by joining a party with someone who is about to turn in their quest, when they approach gothik with their ghouls you will get credit aswell.

-How To Win Friends And Influence Enemies
This is the interrogation quest where you poke em with those cool sticks. The spell has a 10 second ICD, so just pop into frost presence and let the mob hit you, and only strike back once every 10 seconds. HP might get low but you should be able to do this with only 1 npc. --Side note, if you want to keep these lil pokey swords just delete the box you get when you accept the quest, and restore it via blizzard website. After you delete the item just abandon the quest and pick it back up. These will arrive in your mail soon after.

-An End To All Things...
This is the quest where you're on the frostwyrm and assault the nearby scarlet guys. No exploit here really but you can group up and share kills to make this super quick.

I will continue to update this as I find more.

----------


## Kenneth

great thread thanks for sharing. Havent started my DK yet so will definitely utilize this

----------

